# #PI0887: Pulsating/Rotational Noise from Right Rear of Vehicle on Brake Apply - (Mar



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Why is it only the right side? Is it riding from being out of adjustment?


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

You're the best...

Forgot to say, this crap happened within 2 months of my purchase. I went to the dealer and, since the noise happened at random, they could not replicate the problem. Left with squeeky noise in my brand new car. Now I can come back and slap them with this, and on top of that tell them to look into other crap that is wrong with this car. Best part is, if they say the same thing they always do (just keep driving it), I can tell them that they might as well check now before I come back angry with official problem ID.


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

My 2013 Cruze LT has had this right rear brake rotational noise problem since new. Dealer could not replicate, so did nothing. 

I am going back to the dealer today, with this probable solution in hand. I am very anxious to see what they'll do if we road test it again and hear nothing. If they ignore my complaint again because they cannot replicate, I will go to GM/Chevy - that might take some time, but I am relentless when it comes to big corporations, like GM, trying to cut corners at consumers expense. 

I live in Saint Albans, Vermont, USA.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blueflippy said:


> My 2013 Cruze LT has had this right rear brake rotational noise problem since new. Dealer could not replicate, so did nothing.
> 
> I am going back to the dealer today, with this probable solution in hand. I am very anxious to see what they'll do if we road test it again and hear nothing. If they ignore my complaint again because they cannot replicate, I will go to GM/Chevy - that might take some time, but I am relentless when it comes to big corporations, like GM, trying to cut corners at consumers expense.
> 
> I live in Saint Albans, Vermont, USA.


Hi blueflippy,

I am sorry to hear about the issues you are having with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that you are having it looked at. If you'd like I can stay involved throughout the process. [FONT=&quot]Please private message me your full name, address, phone number, involved dealer, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle [/FONT]if you would like me to get involved.

Kindest Regards,
Crystal L-Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

UPDATE: Today, my Chevy dealer replaced RR shoes and drum and left rear shoes and adjusted parking brake, all according to Doc. #3405406. Rotational scratching noise appears to be gone. All Cruze owners take notice and thanks goes to 2nd Gear poster who brought the solution to my attention and I passed it on to my dealer's service department.

Also, a bonus: Parking brake now catches lower where it is supposed to. Service tech had earlier inspected parking brake, at my reqest, and compared its action with a brand new Cruze in the lot and said mine was normal. I was not happy with a pull lever that catched very high. Well, evidently, the Cruze in sales parking lot needs repair before they even sell it, and I will be happy to tell them tomorrow.

Now, I need to convince them that there are rattles coming from the struts or shocks or some other suspension parts. This occurs when going over small bumps, and appears to be occurring in the back and front. This will be a tough one to replicate, I bet. I forge on.


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Subject: Pulsating/Rotational Noise from Right Rear of Vehicle on Brake Apply
> 
> Models: 2012-2013 Chevrolet Cruze
> Equipped with Drum Brake (RPO J93)
> ...


My car developed this exact sound. It came out of nowhere last Tuesday and has progressed in sound level a bit in the last 9 days. I'm scheduled for an oil change in 9 more days at Northstar Chevy, Moon Twp. Pa. On Saturday morning. I'll have to show this to them. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

UPDATE #2: 24 hours after new drum and shoes were installed on my 2013 Cruze LT, rotational scratching noise is beginning to return on the same RR wheel upon light braking. It's not occurring as often or as loud, but it's back. Boy, I though they really had it! I was a happy camper. Now I am beginning to think the whole axle/wheel mount is eccentric, out of round. Back to my Chevy dealer I go.


----------



## Ltron (Dec 30, 2012)

My 2013 ECO started making this noise at about 6K miles. I just had the repair done two days ago and it seems good now. I also seem to notice that the braking is better. 

The braking seemed to get a little less positive when the noise started. I did not enquire as to what the issue was. It would be interesting to hear.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

there is a vin break on this bulletin. your vin has to be below D7161078 for it to apply


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey ltron and copichael7

I am glad to read that your vehicles have been repaired. Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

